# [Cali] Lavender Pick Up (Yummy Pics Inside)



## Vaporizer (Jun 21, 2008)

Just picked up some Lavender. eace:


----------



## snuggles (Jun 21, 2008)

Lucky...I'm jealous that looks so good.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oooohh i love that cross-

*lucky you!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ms. Jievil (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 11, 2008)

im in need of a towel from lookin at those pics haha


----------

